# المنتديات العامة > المنتدى العام >  >  آع ـترآفآت يوميهـ ..

## عنيده

مساح ـه نتركها لكم ولأقلامك لبث اع ـترافاتكم يوميآآ بكل هدوء ...









هنــآ فقط .. في هذهـ الصفح ـهـ ... يمكنك / ـي آن تع ـترف / ـي 


بكــل مـآ شئت / ــي ...


وبكل مآ يج ـتآح في خ ـآطركـ / ـي .. 









تح ـيآآآتي .. يسبقهآآ آح ـترآآمي .. 



ودمتم بخ ـير ..

----------


## عنيده

اعترف باني متشوقه لمرحله جديده و هي الجامعه  ..

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أعترف آني متشششوقة أكثر منك !!

----------


## عنيده

اعترف بان زاد الاشتياق للجامعه .

بسبب ان ربعي في نفس المبنى يعني ما نفترق ..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اعترف اني خجلانه من نفسي على الا صار معي اليوم ..*


*واعترف اني زهقاااااانه حدييييي * 
*واعترف اني ودي انتــــــــــــف الا في باللي*  
*وسلامتكم ..*

----------


## عنيده

اعترافات رائعه ..

يعطيكم ربي الف عافيه ..

موفقين ..

----------


## عنيده

اعترف ان التوتر ذبحني ..

----------


## عنيده

اعترف ان عمتي بتجي اليوم  ..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اعترف اني فرحانه لفرحهم ..*
*الله يبارك ليهم ان شاء الله*
*وعقبالها وعقبال الباقي يارب*

----------


## عنيده

اعترف ان ناويه اتهاوش وباه اختي و بنات عمتي .. :rocket:

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أعتـــــــــرف !

أنّي آسسستنى العيد وبشدة !

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اعترف اني نعسانه حدي .. ودي اصلي وانام >>قويه النومه هالحزه عفر! *

----------


## عنيده

اعترف ان التفكير ذبحني ..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اعترف اني نمت وجلست بالوقت الصح ..وشفت الا ابغاهم شابكين هع*

----------


## علي pt

*اعترف ان مو كل شي اقدر أععترف به ..*

----------


## عنيده

اعترف ان للحين ما نمت ..

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أعتـــــــــرف آني : 

أوششكت أن أعرفكِ !

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اعترف اني جالسه اضحك من قلب !*

----------


## عنيده

اعترف ان نمت 3 العصر و توني قاعده ..

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أعترف أني : معصصصصصصصبة في نفرتين .. !

----------


## ورده محمديه

*شرررفت على الانتهاء* 
*و اعترف اني ماحسيت بطعمك * 
*اعادنا الله عليك ..[ "* *يـــــــــــــاااااااارمضاان "  ~ ! واعتق الله رقابنا معكم من النـار *

----------


## عنيده

اعترف ان للحين ما نمت ..

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أعترف ان : أشغال الدنيا كلها فوق راسي
وأبغى اسوي اشياء وآجد ..!

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اعترف ان ودي اطلع الليله *

----------


## عنيده

اعترف ان ودي اسافر بيت الله في العيد ..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اعترف اني محتاره بين أمرين !*

----------


## عنيده

اعترف ان اليوم حده كان وناسه ..


و اهم سبب ان مهاواي عرفت منو امها حلوو ..

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

اعترف ان ودي آطلع وآغييير جووؤ << ماتشبع

----------


## عنيده

أعترف ان اليوم عيدي بس ما فطرت ..

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أعترف أني أسسسسسسسسسسستنى العيد 


بس للحين مآ ثبت رؤية الهلآل

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اعترف أن بكره عيد, [[كل عام وانتم بخير ..*
*واعترف أني متفائله خير * 
*واعترف اني مضايقه على  خسارة الشهر المبروك*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أعترف أن طلع بكرة العيد =) .. !!

كل عآم وأنتم بخيييييييييييييير 

وعيدكم مبارك~

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اعترف اني مانمت للحين ..*
*واعترف ان العيد ماله اي طعم ..ولا يبين اصلاً انه اليو م عيد!*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اعترف  اني من جلست من النوم للحين اشعر بدوار مو طبيعي  سترك يارب.’~*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أعترررررررف أني جوعانة =(

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اعترف اني طفشانه من هالناس المصلحيه ..الا ما يهمهم الا نفسهم وبس 
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*أعترف  أن يوم 25\12\1430 هـ ..من اسوى الايام ’ الا جمعني مع ناس ماتسوى!
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*أعترف أن المنتدى راكد حدهـ الاعضاء نايمين ..*
*وين النشاط الاولي؟!*
*انحسدتو؟؟*
* ......الظاهر يبغى لينا نشببكم*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

> أعترف  أن يوم 25\12\1430 هـ



أعترف أن هاليوم من أصعب الايام بِ حياتي !

----------


## ليلاس

*أعترف أنهآ لن تخرج من تفكيري ..؛*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اعترف أن  الحياه ماتسوى من يزعل نفسه فيها :)*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اعترف .. ان صار شيء الليله مو زين ..* 
*.. ماكان على البال والخـــــــــــــــــاطرر ..*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أعترف أن صار لي أيام أتعب على شي !
ولآ في فايدة ~

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اعترف ان الموضوع شبه انحل ..*
*واعترف اني بقوم اصلي و انام*

----------


## عنيده

اعترف ان يوم الاحد اروح الجامعه ..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اعترف ـــــ > فينييي شوووق يهـــــد جبااااال ..*
*..واعترف,اني انتظر الساعه 7 على احر من الجمر*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*أع  ــــــــترف..أن دموعه على السطور بينت فجتها بالمنتدى ..وصاير مو حليو بدونها* 
*ربي يرجعها بالسلامه يارب :)*

----------

دمعة على السطور (09-20-2010)

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أعترف أني ملآنة بقوة ><
لآشي جديد !

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اع ــــــ**ترف ..أن فيني النوم بس أكابر وجالسه انتظر الفرج*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اعترف كل شي تحطم ومااااااااااااااااااات*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اع ـــــترف ..أني على اعصابي ,وربي يستر من المجهول*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اع ـــــترف ..أن الحياه يوم لك وعشره عليك!*


*و اع ـــــترف ..النوووم مجافينيييييي* 

*و اع ـــــترف ..أني انتظر وانتظر وانتظر*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أعتـــــــــــــــــــرف 

الليله زوآج أعز إنسسسانة عندي ~

الله يبارك ليها يَ ربببببببببببببببببببببب

----------


## Hussain.T

أعترف اني أنتظر همسآإت شخص..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اعترف اني دالسه اكتب وتغفي عيتي

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اع ـــــــــــترف , أني تعودت على هالـــــ [[ .... ]] ياربي وش الحل!*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

اعترف آني انتظر بشششوق ..^^

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآله وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..




......
سكون الأحاسيس....[ يتثوبني..
وبقوة...






جمالٌ أخاذ غُمـِسَ بواديكم..
استلذيتُ بتذوقه
شكراً كثيراً للعنود...
ودعاءً لايموت..
و.... :rose: 



موفقين جميعاً
دمتم بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اع ــــــتـــــرف 
أن صباح ــــــــي اليوم غير*

----------


## عنيده

اعترف ان الجامعه شي متعب واايد معنه اليوم عندي محاضره وحده بس مو قادره ..

----------


## ليلاس

*أعترف ..~*

*إني مآلي مزآج أشوووفهـآ و لآ أكلمهآ ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*أع ـــــــــــــــترف..إني مصدعـــــــــه*

----------


## ليلاس

*أعترف ::*

*ســـأعود كمآ كنت في المنتدى ..*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آعترف آن الطفشش بيذبحني .. ^^

----------


## مولاتي يازهراء

:sad2:  :sad2: اعترف اني خلاص ازهقت واتعبت وابغى انقل من مدرستي :sad2:

----------


## ورده محمديه

*أع ـــــــــــــــترف..إني حنييييييييييت الى ليالينا*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

*آعترف آني آبغى آرووووح سوريآآ .. ^^
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*أعتـــــــرف أني أحبــــهـ*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*أعترف اني اشتآاق لأعضاء غائبيين ..*

----------


## روح الحزن

أعترف اني قريت الموضوع كله :weird: 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــ
أعترف ان راسي صدَع من كلمة اعترف :wacko: 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــ
اعترف ان ودي في حلاوة سكتلز بس مو وقته
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــ

----------


## روح الحزن

اعترف ان جبدي تفتت :sad2:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اعترف بأني قصرت في تفعيل الشبكة

----------


## ورده محمديه

*أع ـــــــــــــــترف,,إني سعيده لهذه الزياره :)*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آعترف آني بآشدخ شخص .. ^^

----------


## ورده محمديه

*أع ـــــــــــــــترف..اني متفاجئه حدييي من هالاسلوب الجديد!!!*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آعترف آني متحمسه لليووم ..^^

----------


## ريشه

اعترف اني متحمسسسه بقووووه لبكرره .. !!
اعتررف ان ماا ابي المدررسه ..!! :evil: 
اعتررف ان نفسسسي اسسطر لأحد لأني مو مصدقه الي صآر ..!! :embarrest:

----------


## ورده محمديه

*أع ـــــــــــــــترف..أني موصله حديييييي*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

هههههه آعترف آني ضحكت على ردودكم في هـ الصفحه << متحمسين مآشآء الله .. ^^

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*أعترف اني انتظر الموعد بشووووق*

----------


## عنيده

اعترف اني داخله من البلاك بيري مالي  ..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*أع ـــترف..أني بقومـ اطلع بعد شويات ’ زهقانه*

----------


## عنيده

اعترف ان تعبانه و انتظر الويك اند بكل فارغ الصبر ..

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آعترف آني تعبآآنه مرره .. ^^

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*أعترف اني مشتهيه أفطر*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آعترف آني مآدري وش آكتب .. ^^

----------


## ورده محمديه

*أع ـــترف..إني توني راجعه من السوق وتعبانه وهلكانه ’وياريت خلصنا*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آعترف آني مسسسستآنسه مرره .. ^^

----------


## ورده محمديه

*أأعترف اني بقوم اشوف لي وحده اكلمها طفشانه..هع*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*أع ــــــــترف إني مرتاحه واااجد*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آعترف آني موآصله ومتنشطه .. ^^

----------


## ورده محمديه

*أع ــــــــترف ..بـــِــدموع الراحه والسعاده*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*أعترف ان اليوم بعد ساعه ان شاء الله بتحنا ....*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آعترف آني حآمله اخويي الصغيير .. ^^

----------


## ورده محمديه

*أع ـــــترف..بنظره تأمليه لغداً مشرق*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*أع ـــــترف..اني كلمت صديقتي الا من دهر ماكلمتها ..*
*وأعترف ان اخيراً عرفت جواب لفضولي الا كان ذابحني ,هع*

----------


## رنيم الحب

*أعتــــــــــرف ..!!* 
*بأنني أقدم على خطوة جديدة وخــــآآئفة جدآآ من نتآئجها*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*أع ـــــترف,أن مشوار الزهق  والوحدهـ  ابتدأ مع بداية الدراسه..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*أعترف بإني مرتآآحه اليووم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*أعترف ..إني  صايمه وعطشانه حديييي >الله يلعن يزيد*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*أع ـــــترف ..اني نعسانه ,بصلي وبنتظرها تتصل وبقوم انخمد*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آعترف آن المدرسه ونآىسسسسه مو طبيعيه .. ^^

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*أعترف اني جوعــــــــــــــآآانه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*أع ـــــترف ..إني صبرت لين مل الصبر مني*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

اعترف آني نعسسآنه ومفهيه .. ^^

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*أعترف اني في حالة من القهر .......*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*أعترف أني بعد شوياآت بكون غيرر*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*أع ـــــترف ..أن صدق من قال (اتركه تملكه)!!*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*أعترف ..أني مواصله وبقوم انام*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آعترف آني مسسسستآآنسه حددددي .. ^^

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اعترف ان الما قاعد يألمني

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*أعترف بفرحتناآ اليوم ..*
*يارب دوووم لنا وأبعد الحسآاد عنا ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*أعترف’’إني افكر بشغلهـ صعبه شوي..بس ربي يقدم الا فيه الخير*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آعترف آني خآآيفه مووت من الجآي .. ^^

----------


## رنيم الحب

*أعـــــــــــترف ..!!*
*بأن اليوم كـآن يومي الأول في درآآسة الدبلوم* 
*وأشعر بالتفــآؤل* 
*فالأوضآآع في المركز كانت ممتـــــآآزة* 
*وأتمنى أن أوفق للدرآآسة الجديدة*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*أعترف أني زعلتهم وكسرت مجاديفهم..ومع هذا مضايقني الا سويته فيهم* 
*,,لاني بس ابغاهـم( يحســــــــــو )!!!*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آعترف آني مو قآدره آصبر .. ^^

----------


## ورده محمديه

*أعترف اني اليوم محضوضه وايييييييد..ربي يدومها علينا ولا يحرمنا من طيبتهم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*صـــــــــــــــــــــــــداع فضيييييييييييييع >كلهـ من خربطت النوم*

----------


## روح الحزن

اعترف ان الزكاب (الزكام) ذابحني اتشووووووووووووو :sad2:

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أعترف ان خلاص اول ويك في الدرآسسسسسسة
طويل بس حلو  :sad2:

----------


## شذى الزهراء

أعترف اني في حالة سهر وتعب

----------


## ورده محمديه

*أع ــــترف..صار ليييي فترهـ ماانام باليوم الا ساعتين لو ثلاث !*
*وهذا الشي مسبب لييي صداع دائم’و ارهاق جسدي ونفسي...*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*أعترف اني نعساانه مره وشكلي بناام   *

----------


## ورده محمديه

*أع ــــترف..اني تمنيت الليله تكون احلى من كدا*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اعترف أني في حالة آنتظآـار*
 :embarrest:

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آعترف آني في حآله اعجآآب شدييد خخخ .. ^^

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مكسورة الخاطر!!*

----------


## عنيده

اعترف اني اشتقت لكم ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اعترف اني تعباآآنه مره الزكام ذابحني  ..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*اعترف باني في بداية انفلونزا 
بس هالكتني من اولها*

----------


## عنيده

اعترف اني مستانسه حدي و متحمسه الى بكره ...

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آعترف آني ابغى ـآآ آفهم السسآلفه وآرتآآح .. ^^

----------


## ورده محمديه

*أع ــــــترف’’أني غلطانه واييييد لما فكرت افتح قلبي ليهم!*

----------


## عنيده

اعترف ان اليوم حلو من بدايته ..

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أعترف ان كنت أبغى اعترف ليكم من الساعة 2 !
اني مسجله دخول من الجآمعة !
بس خلص وقتي ><

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آعترف اني نعسااآنه وهالكني التعب ..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اعترف ان لأنفلونزا غلبتني

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*أعترف آني مشتآاقه لهم ،،*

----------


## عنيده

اعترف ان اليوم اول مره امشي هالكثر في الجامعه ..

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آعترف آني آحآول آنسى وآلتهي بـالدرآسه .. ^^

----------


## عنيده

اعترف ان بكره بيكون يوم حده متعب خصوصا نكمل 5 ..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اع ــــــــــترف..إني على اعصابي ’*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*أع ــــــــــترف..‘إني قاعده احاول متص غضبهم بشتئ الطرق بس مافيه  اي فايده!*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*أعترف بإني حاجة الى الآمل ..*

----------


## همسة ألم

*آعترف آإني دااايخه من هالمشاوير 
وآإعترف آإني آإضحك في دواخلي لما ااتذكر 
الموقف آإلي صار معي .. 
وآإعترف آإنكم وحشتونييييييييييييي*

----------


## عنيده

اعترف ان الجامعه حدها تدوخ ..

و اعترف اني توني واصله البيت ..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اع ــــــــــــترف..أنها توها واصلتني اضافه ’وحده تبي تتعرف!* 
*>> فضاوه و شي مضحك ..صح؟!*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اعترف بإني في حالة سيئة من الانفلونزا والدوخااان ..*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آعترف آني صحت وآآآيد .. ^^

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اعترف اني حلمانة حلم مزعج

----------


## ورده محمديه

*على الرغم اني اعرف السبب وعاذرتنهم بس مع هذا...*
* اع ــــــــترف.. ان الا صار ضايقني بالقوووه*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اعترف بإني مشتاآقه لهم  ،،*

 :embarrest:

----------


## عنيده

اعترف ان اليوم ما حضرت الا محاضره من اصل ثلاث ..

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آعترف آني دآئمآ آقوول الحيآه جدآآ سعيده
بس تطلع العكس تمآمآ هع .. ^^

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اعترف وبقوووووووووة اني احتاج إلى اغلى أحضـــــــــــآآان* 





*أبوي وأمي* 

**

----------


## ورده محمديه

*سهر..وفلـــــــــــــــــه*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اعترف اني ملآنه ...*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*اعترف اني مفتقدة المسن 
اخترب جهازي امس 

اهئ اهئ*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آعترف آني مآآبغى ارد هع .. ^^

----------


## عنيده

اعترف ان هذا الموضوع حلو ..


>>>

>>

>


http://www.alnassrah.com/threads/105794

----------


## ورده محمديه

اعترف ان اليوم فيني شوق مو طبيعي ..هع

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آعترف آني ششآبكه من لآبتوبي اليدييد .. ^^

----------


## رنيم الحب

*أعترف بأنني أود المكووث معكم*
*إلاأن النعــــــــــــآآس غلبني* 
*وسأخلد للنووم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اعترف اني كنت طول اليوم وش حلاتييي ..بس الحين تعكر مزاجي حدهـ*
*> ’لانه اكرهـ ماعلي الانتظار*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اعترف اني رايقه..ومن بعد هالتصبيره الحلوهـ لازلت اترقب في الساعه..هع*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اعترف بأني احب من يحبني

 :inlove:

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اعترف اني مستانسه حد حد حد حدييييييييييييييي*

*شي مااهو بالحسبان ابداً ابداً بس من جد وناااااااااااسه =)*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اعترف اني توووني آكلت فطوري من يد الغوآآالي*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آعترف آني متحمسسه ومسسستآنسه حدددي .. ^^

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اعترف اني مثلا الفروشه حمااااس  مع المساجلة

----------


## همسة ألم

*اعترف آإني صايره مره 
كله آإهرب من المحاضرات 
هههههه والمششكله ماهامني <<< حالتي صعبه مو 


واعترف انه اليوم زهقانه وملااانه حدي آقوم وارتب غرفتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اعترف بإني اشتاااق الى ناسات واااااجد* 
*^ـــ^*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*أعترف ان الدنيا مافيها خير ..*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آعترف آني ودعت الطفشش .. ^^

----------


## عنيده

اعترف ان اليوم مستااانسه حدي لانه في ناس قاهريني و اليوم قهرتهم  :toung:  ..

----------


## عنيده

اعترف ان راسي يالمني حده . .

الضاهر حوبه الا قاهرتهم . .

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اعترف أني مضيت يومي  بوحدي  و بين اربع جدران*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آعترف آني طفشآآنه وآستنآهم يششبكوو .. ^^

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اعترف اني احتاجهم بقربي  *ـ**

----------


## عنيده

اعترف ان اليوم احس براحه غير طبيعيه ..

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آعترف آن يومي عآآدي .. ^^

----------


## عنيده

اعترف ان متحمسه الى يوم الاحد ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اعترف ان ضيقة الخلق بتقتلني

----------


## عنيده

اعترف ان اليوم ناويه اراجع ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اعترف اني لحد الآن مانمت ، والنوم مجاافي عيوني...*

----------


## عنيده

اعترف ان الجامعه و حشتني ..

 :amuse:

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اعترف ..أن لا حياة لمن تنادي!!*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آعترف آني متحمسه .. ^^

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اعترف ان الله غامرني بفضله ..سبحانه الرازق*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اعترف اني ناويه اتخلص من كل شي!*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اعترف ان هالأنفلونزا رجعت اقوى من اول

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اعترف اني هالقرار اتخدته بدون  رغبه مني ..الظرف هو الا جبرني على ذلك!*
*اعترف ان قلبي  مو متحمل هالشي ولازلت في بداية المشوار*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اعترف بإني اشتقت الى زيارة السيدة المعصووومه عليها السلام * 
*وعادت بي الذكرى إلى مقامها الشريف*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آعترف آن اللي يصير غصبآ عني بسس هذآ حلي الوحييد .. وآتمنى يسآمحوني .. ^^

----------


## عنيده

اعترف ان اليوم وايد كان حلوو ..

 :amuse:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اعترف من قريت الخبر وكاني مخبوصة فوق تحت
بالأمس 3 شبان حوادث الله يكفينا وعدينا اياكم الشر والبلاء
ال باقر 
المنصور 
الحبيب( الكوس)
وفاتحة عند عيالي كمان
الله يرحم المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين 
ويسكن هالشباب فسيح جنانه

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

 :no:

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آعترف آني متلخبطه ششوي .. ^^

----------


## عنيده

اعترف ان االيوم ناس قاهروني وااجد ..

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آعترف آني آنقلبت 180 درجه هع .. ^^

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اعترف اني ملانة شوي من النت

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آعترف آن اليوم مرره حليييو .. ^^

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اعترف اني تعبانة

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آعترف آني آنقهرت وآآيد .. ومآآبغى اكدر نفسي بسسوآلف تآفهه .. ^^

----------


## عنيده

اعترف ان يبي لي اشتري عدسات جديده لانه النظري ضعف الظاهر  ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اعترف ان الكحة بلغت اوجها 
خلاص باموووت

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اعترف بإني انتظر واترقب الآمر وكلي آآمل بالله العظيم*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اعترف بأني ضايعة فكرا

----------


## رنيم الحب

*أعتــــــــــــــــرف بأنني سأحآآول أن أثبت للجميع بأنني قآآدرة عليه* 
*وسأتغلب على كل المصآعب التي توآجهني بعزم وإرآدة* 
*لعل الله يوفقني للوصول إلى ما أسعى إليه ..* 
*~.. فكلي أمـــــــــــــــــــل با الله ..~*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أعترف اني متورطة في 3 أشياء !!

بس في نفس الوقت مستناسنة  :toung:

----------


## عنيده

اعترف ان اليوم ما حضرت محاضرات الا وحده من اصل ثنتين ..

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آعترف آني آبغى آفتك من تسع علل 
ويـآرب تسآعدني .. ^^

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اعترف بأن السرور يخالجني

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اعترف ان فجأة حسيت بكتمة وضيق*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آعترف آن بيطلع ليي قروون من القهر ..  :wacko:

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اعترف ان الآمر محيرني وكلي أفكر ،،*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اعترف بأني احاتي العملية وايد
الله يقومش بالسلامة 
يا ريحة البابا

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آعترف آني مستآنسسه بهـ السسنه .. ^^

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اعترف اني انبسطت لما سمعت صوتها

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اعترف اني متعبة قليل ما   ،،*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اعترف اني ارتحت لما اتطمنت عليها البارحة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اعترف اني انجرحت وبقووووووة 
وبقووووة
وبقووووة

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

اعترف اني متفاجئة حدي  أن الليله مولد..اتمنينا يجينا بحال أفضل من هالحال 
’’ولكن لك الحمد يارباه

السلام عليك ياغريب الغرباء وبعيد المدى ’‘ومبارك لكم سادتي الولادة الميمونه

*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آعترف آني نعسآنه حددددي .. ^^

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اعترف اني قاعدة الملم نفسي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*أعترف ان سعاآدتي بمولد ائمتي عليهم الســــــــلآام* 

*متبآآاركين ...*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آعترف آني متفآئله مرره لبكره ..
ومتبآركين بالمولد .. ^^

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اعترف اني مستانسة 
الحمد لله الليلة العرس

وراح تجتمع الحبايب

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*أعترف آني مشتـــــــــــآاقه له ..*

 :embarrest:

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اعترف اني سأقدم ع  أمراً مااا  ممكن اندم عليه بعدين ..*
*لولا اضطراري ما افكرت اقدم على الخطوه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اعترف ان الدنيا ضايقه فيني ..واشعر بكتمه مو طبيعيه* 
*واحس بخوف ماادري ليش؟!!*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اعترف ان ودي ....>*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اعترف اني نعسانه وهلكانه حدي ومع هذا مو قادرهـ انام!*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اعترف اني مجنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــونه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اعترف..أني مفهيه حدي ونعسانه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اعترف اني جالسه اقاوم ..وانتظر الصلاة ولا ادري اذن لو لا  ؟!!*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اعترف ان قلبي يعشقهم بس الظرووف تحول بيننا

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آعترف آني خآيفه من هـ السسآلفه .. ^^

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اعترف اني اتهورت

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*أعترف آني محتاجة الى راحة البال*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آعترف آن خوفي يزيد .. ^^

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اعترف انها سنة شؤم علينا ....يا لطيف اللطف*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اعترف اني مليت من هالوضع..ليش يستخسرو الراحه فيني ؟!!*
*يكفينا الا فينا...*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آعترف آني مرتآحه نفسيآ .. ^^

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اعترف اني متفائلة

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اعترف أن هذا اليوم الثالث لي واني انتظر!!*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اعترف بأني احتــــــــــــاج كل معاآني الراحة معاهـــــــــــــ*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آعترف بآلآحسآس الجميل اللي آحسه .. ^^

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اعترف أن انتظاري طاااااااااااال ........ولا زلت انتظر  الفرج!*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آعترف آني في حآله هبآله هههه .. ^^

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اعترف اني اشعر بقليل من الارتياح لما شفتهم واتطمنت عليهم*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أعترف انيّ اليوم هربت من آخر محاضضضضضضضرة ! 

والدكتورة شببببه أطآلعني !

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اعترف اني لازلت ماخدهـ بخاطري عليهم :(*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اعتــرف بأني منتظرة لفرج قريب ..وكلي أمل بالعلي القدير ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
اعترف..اني طفشانه حد يييي’‘ لاني احس اني جالسه العب على نفسي واني انتظر بدون فايده!
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

اعترف أني مختنقه 

*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اعترف اني في حالة شتات*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

اعترف اني متأكده اعرفهم ...
نفس الاسلوب بالضبط! نفس الكلمات ! نفس ردات الفعل !

*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آعترف آني ششآكه في ششي .. < يآرب آعرفه .. ^^

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اعترف ان شعوري اليوم غير غير غيييييييييييييير*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اعترف اني نعسانه وبقوم انخمد*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اعترف أنـــــــي مرتاحه ..والاوضاع اليوم تطمن بخير =)*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
اعترف ان الليله الجو رهييييب ...واحس اني بردانه بعد خخخ 
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
اعترف اني مستعجله على الاذان ...
حتى انام  لاني امس مانمت الا ساعه الصبح وساعه الظهر  !!!
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اعترف صاحية من النوم وكلي روقاان وعندي نشاط وأمل*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
اعترف أن البارحه كانت غير شكل’ انثابني شعور غريب <<< مجنون!!!! *

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
اعترف ان حركتهم ضايقتني بالقوه وحسيت بغبنه!*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
اعترف أني متعوده على هالشي ...حتى لو كانت هالكلمه تضايقهم ’ارجع واقولها االف مرهـ

*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اعترف اني لحد الآن مانمت .. تعبت  *ــ**

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آعترف آني آهملت الششبكه  :sad2:  .. 
وآعترف آني سويت شششي مرره عجبني .. ^^

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اعترف اني زهقاانه من كلامهم لي .. ليش هالمعامله وياي مدري* 
*واني أكن لهم كل خير بقلبي ...  :(*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
اعترف بسهرة ((الحقائق المرهــ ))
بس مع هذا بتضل ليلتي غير لانها جمعتني فيهم !~
*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آعترف آن اسلوبهآ قهرني .. ^^

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اعترف اني في حالة قهر *

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آعترف آني مآآعرف ازعل من آحد خخ .. ^^

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اعترف اني رايحة بعد شوي وايدي على قلبي

دعواتكم محتاجتنها بقوة

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

أعترف إني مبتسمة لـ.... 

*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آعترف آني مريضه < عافآني الله .. ^^

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

أعترف إني فــــــي حالة ضيــــــــــــــــق ..بس الحمدلله على كل حال 

*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

أعترف اني شفتهم الليله بعد طول غياب  واتطمنيت عليهم ......
*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آعترف آني تعبت آبغى افهم بسس .. ^^

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
من 25\12\1430الى 10\2\1431

ومن 27\8\1431 الى 28\11\1431


مجرد تواريخ كانت تعني لي الكثير بحياتي ....احببت ان أعترف بها واسجلها كي لا تبقى بذاكرة النسيان

*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اعترف اني حالة هدوء*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آعترف آن فيي برود آعصآب يقهر .. ^^

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اعترف اني جوعـــــــــآانه *

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

اعترف ان الا جنبي ضارب فيوزهم 


*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

اعترف ان الا جنبي ضارب فيوزهم 


*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

اعترف ان الا جنبي ضارب فيوزهم   !!


*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اعترف بأني اتمنى يكوني يومي سعيد وحلوو معاهم*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آعترف آني ندمت وندمت وندمت وبآصيييح ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اعترف اني مو عاجبني هالوضع

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

أع ــــــترف إني صبحت اليوم على شي حلووو

*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آعترف آني سويت حوسسه للكل عششآن حآجه بآيخه هع .. ^^

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

اع ـــــترف إني مااحب اشوفهم ضايق خلقهم  ..> أبداً ما يليق عليهم 
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اعترف ان الأعتراف فضيلة

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

اعترف اني من زمان ماسهرت واليوم بواصل الى الظهر *

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اعترف بإني متضاايقه لانه متضايق هو كمآان << فيس خجول*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

أعترف أني شاكه فيهم ماادري ليش !
لازم بيجي اليوم الا بتنظهر فيه الحقائق طال الزمان لو قصر 
*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آعترف آني مستآنسسه مرررره .. ^^

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

اعترف إن فيني ضيقة خلق*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

اعترف إني شبعانه وخملانه هع 
واعترف أن الفضاوه بتقتلني لدرجة اني انام 12 ساعه باليوم 
واعترف أن حياتي ما ليها اي هدف 

*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آعترف آني طفششت من الكلمه .. ^^

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
اعترف أن حظي زفت!*

----------


## قطرة عطاء

وردة محمدية أعترف لك بأنك إنسانة مبدعة وقادرةعلى تجاوز أي مشكلة تعتريك ودليلي على ذلك حسن اخراجكم للمواضيع التي تساهمون فيها واعترف لك بأن الله يحبك فاختبرك ليثيبك على صبرك 
غيري الموجه وحاولي عمل شيء تحبينه ومن زماااان ما سويتيه أو جددي بعض السلوكيات 
واعترف لك بأني فضولي في مساعدة الآخرين هههههههه

----------

ورده محمديه (11-09-2010)

----------


## رنيم الحب

*أعترف بأنني مشتآآقة للمنتدى بقوووووووة* 
*ونآوية أرجع مثل أول ... (خلآص بكرة آخر يوم أدآوم فيه )*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آعترف آني مسسستآنسسه .. ^^

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اعترف اني تعباانه ونعساااانه وناويه ع النوم الآن ^ــــــ^*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

اعترف بإني متشوقه لزيارة ضامن الجنه ...ياربي ارزقنا لو وقفه على بابهم ياربي لا تحرمنا*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

أعترف بإني  فتحت صفحة جديده مع نفسي 
4\12\1431
*

----------

علي pt (11-11-2010)

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آعترف آني تعبت من هـ السسآلفه .. ><

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
أعترف أن مر اسبوع ...!
من  ليلة الخميس الاسبوع الا طاف الى الليله الخميس‘
 واني الحمدلله ما اهتميت للموضوع ولا آآثر فيني  ...]

*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
اعترف بأني مرهقه متعبه *

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
5\12\1431
ياعلي واخيراً وصلتني لبشاره 

[[كوثر]]جعلك من مواليد السعاده ..ربي ييخليك ويبلغو فيك عروسه ان شاء الله
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
متحمسه متحمسه اشوفها *

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
اعترف اني حابسه غضبي ...!*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

* أعترف ان مزاجي اليووم حلوو*

----------


## سما العوامية

أعترف ,
أني توني عضوة جديدة ^-^

----------

علي pt (11-12-2010)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*أعترف اني نعساانه ومرهقه*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آعترف آن اول ليله بدونه ومو عآرفه انآم ..  :no: 
الله يرجعك بالسسسلآمه يـالغآلي .. ><

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

آعترف ..

آني جووؤعـآآآآآنه  :embarrest:

----------


## سما العوامية

*أعترف أني حملت حلقة من أنمي قديم (سالي )لكن حسيتة مو واضح أبد وهونت وحذفت الحلقة يلي حملتها وحملت أنمي ثاني مو قديم لكن طلع نفس الشىء مو واضح هع
*أعترف أني أبي أسوي أعمال يدوية لصغنوتة أختي لكن يبي لي أوفر الأدوات الآزمة لأنها مو موجودة عندي
*أعترف أهىء أهىء من بعد ماتعودت الصغنوتة تنام بدري معاي رجعنا لسهر مع خواتي خوش أجازة ماتحلى الأبالسهر عندهم

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
أعترف أن فاتحه نوافد البيت كلها وجالسه اسمع صوت دعاء السمات  من برى في لحسينيه...

أسالكم الدعاء في اخر ساعه من يوم الجمعه
*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آعترف آني متحمسسه بس خسسآره فآتتني السسآلفه .. ><

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آعترف آني مسستآنسسه حددددددددددي بس نآقصني وجوده .. ><

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
أعترف اني بقوم انام حتى اجلس بدري ...~نام بكير واصحى بكير شوف الصحه كيف تصير  
*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آعترف آني آستآنسست بالخببر .. ^_^

----------


## شذى الزهراء

* آعترف اني نعســـــــانه وفيني خموول مو طبيعي ..  *ــــ**

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

اعترف اني نعسانه ومصدعه 
واعترف اني شفت ناس داخلين اوف لاين خخخخ 
واعترف أن نفسي اسوي شي بس مستحيه 

*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

اعترف اني شفت طيف الا كنت مفتقدتهم من اسبوع  !!


*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اعترف بإني حابه ارووح لزيارة النبي وآله ...*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آعترف آن هـ الكلمآت تعني لي ششيء .. 
لو تدري شنهو داخل صدري من تعب يـآبلسم ..
سآمحتك بالقلب صافحتك وبكتابي حروفك تبقى مكتوبه ..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

اعترف أن دعواتهم تريح قلبي =) *

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

أعترف اني اكيد بحصل للي تهزيئه محترمه ...6 مكالمات ولا انتبهت ليها*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آعترف آني آفتقدته وآآآيد .. ><

----------

علي pt (11-17-2010)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

اعترف أن على اخر فتره صار بينا حاجز كبييييييييييييييير
وش سببه ماادري ؟!!
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اعترف اني توني جالسه من النوووم ومرهقه مرره*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
اعترف أن حلمت الباررحه حلم وتحقق اليوم ..>
تخاف من احلامها دائماً تصدق 

*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

أعترف ان مااعيدنا السنه ..لا بعيد الفطر ولا الحين بعيد الحج 

الله يرحم امواتنا واموات المؤمنين اجمعين يارب العالمين 

*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آعترف آني خآيفه من هـ الـآحلـآم ..  :sad2:

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اعترف اني البارحه رحت الدووخلة واستانست شووووي *ــ**

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آعترف آني متشوقه لبعـد بكره .. ><

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

اعترف اني مشتاقه الى محـــــــــرم ...الله يبلغنا وياكم ان شاء الله 
(واذا كنت من الاموات اذكروني)

*

----------


## علي pt

*اعترف اني معذب حالي بالسهر ..*

----------


## فرح

اعترف ..
 احبتي دعـــــــاااائي لكم ربي يحقق امنياتكم 
ويقضي لكم حوائجكم بحق الحبيب محمدوآله الطاهرين.

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
اعترف أن بيتنا مو حليووووو بدونه..

*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
اعترف أني شفت صور الكتكوته (كوثــــر)الليله 
الله يخليها وتتربى بعزهم ودلالهم يارب

*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آعترف آني مستآنسه لهذآ اللقآء المشوق ..  :embarrest:

----------


## ورده محمديه

*


اعترف أني جالســـــــه انتظر شي’’

وشو ..... ؟؟؟ 
  ماادري!~
*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آعترف آني آنقهرت بس يلـآ خيرهآ في غيرهآ ..  :amuse:

----------


## ورده محمديه

*


اعترف أن نفسيتي تعبانه مرهــ

*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آعترف آني مسسسسسستآنسه مرره وآخير رجع هـ الحجي ..  :toung:

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

أعترف أن اقوم اسوي غدانا ابرك ليييي 

*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آعترف آني مسستآنسه برجوعه ..  :embarrest:

----------


## علي pt

*أعترف أن 3 أو 4 ساعات نوم باليوم
مع عمل متواصل لاتكفي أبدا ..

*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

اعترف أن الليله كانت غير شكل *

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اعترف اني متشوووقه لذاك المكآان*

----------


## رنيم الحب

*أعترف بأن النعس سيطر على جسدي* 
*وسأذكر ربي وأخلد للنـــــــــــــــوم*
*تصبحون على خير* 
*وأحـــلآمآ وردية وهنيئة*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اعترف اني بحاجة إلى كرآامات من أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آعترف آني مينونه < مجنونه هع ..  :noworry:

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

اعترف أن ضايقني اسلوبهم  وايد وايد  ...يمكن لانه اول مره تصدر منهم هالحركه اتجاهي 

*

----------


## رنيم الحب

*أعترف .. !!*
*بأنهـــــــــــآآ أجمل صدفة مرت عليّ*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آعترف آني آبغى المدرسسه بسسرعه ..  :toung:

----------


## رنيم الحب

*أعترف بأنني أطمع في المزيد من التوفيق* 
*لعلي أبلغ مرآآدي بعــــــــــــلي أميري ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*  أعترف بإني معلقة أحلامي وآمالي كلها بيد قاضي الحاجات علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

*آعترف آني تعبآنه شوي ..*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آعترف آن صآيبتني حآله هلوسه هع ..  :noworry:

----------


## ابو سيد حسن

*آخر السوء ان شاء الله* 
_......._
_اعترف ان الموضوع جميــــــــــــل_ 
_...._
_تـحـيـاتـي_
_((أبو سيد حسن))_

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آعترف برآحه مو طبيعيه وآخيرآ جآ السبت ..  :amuse:

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آعترف بـالنكته اللي صـآرت ليي هههههه ..  :bigsmile:

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*أعترف أن الشوق يضنيني والأمل يزيد من حنيني
لك سيدي يا أبا عبد الله الحسين
((أنتظر فرجكم))*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اعترف اني متضااايقه من الموووضوع  *

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آعترف آن المدرسه ونآسسه ..  :amuse:

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

اعترف أني ااول مره ااسوي كنافه وطلعت مو لهناك 
واعترف ااني بعض الناس يحبطوني من كثر ماايطلبو مني حلا وااني مو شاطره فيه 
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اعترف اني الامل زاد فيني   ...*

*واعترف ان الشيء اللي بسووويه بكره واثقه بغير حياتي للافضل بإذن الله* 
*والمراد بيتحقق بالآل الكرام*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آعترف آني مجننه العآلم ..  :toung:

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

اعترف أن عندي امل كبير الليله ..وجالسه اتقرب الـ....!!

*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آعترف آني كل يوم آكتشف شي فيهآ .. 
الله يخليهآ ليي ..  :embarrest:

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اعترف اني في حالة حلوة من البارحه .. *ـ**

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آعترف آني مستآنسه بـهـالهديه ..  :toung:

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

اع ـــــــــترف أن تصرفاتهم تغيضني ..ياصبر ايوب
*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آعترف آني متششوقه لبكره ..  :bigsmile:

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اعترف اني بردانه واني اشرب ماي باارد ازيد البروووودة  ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

اعترف اان في شخصيات في الشبكة تعجبني مرهـ ..
وفيه شخصيتين احسها تشبهني  !!*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

اعترف أني توني جايه من برا ونفسي بعد ااطلع مره ثانيه هع *

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اعترف اني عندي حوائج وأملي بالله في تحقيقها*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

اعترف أن نعسانه وتعبانه بس مضطره اقاوم الى الصبح 
*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آعترف آني آبغى آرووح البحر ..  :noworry:

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

اعترف اني فيني اليوم  حماس قووووووووي*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آعترف آني آحتآج دعآئكم ..  :sad2:

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اعترف اني متشوووقه للقراءة الحين ..*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آعترف آني آعشق تمثيل دور علي الـآكبر (ع )

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اعترف ان اليوم قراءة السيد محمد كآانت روووعه وتبرد القلب*

----------


## هذيان عاشقة

*مرحبا ..جميعا ويعطيكم العافية*

*اعترف...بأنه من المحبط دائما ..*
*ان اعترافاتنا تعود كما رجع الصدى الاجوف ...مع تردادها.*

*الف شكر*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آعترف آني آستحيت بس عدت على خير ..  :embarrest:

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آعترف آني خفت من الحلم ..  :weird:

----------


## عنيده

اعترف انكم وحشتووني ..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

اعترف اانها ضايقه فيني الدنيا ..لضيقهم   *

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*أعترف اني زهقاانه بوحدي*

----------


## همسة ألم

اعترف اني تعباااانه

----------


## ورده محمديه

*



اعترف أن الليله التقينا بعد غياب شهرين 20\1\1432هـ 
ولكــــــــــن :
بدون اي حديث !!!

*

----------


## عنيده

اعترف ان كلش ما لي خلق جامعه باجر ..

----------


## همسة ألم

اعترف آني ابي حضن يضمني ويهون علي 
او ابي يد ابوي تمسح على راسي 
ويقول عاادي 
وجبتي هالشي لاتبكي عليه 
ماتسوى دمعه من دموع



:( 

آيي الجرح يعور 
ليتني آداويه

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

اعترف ااني فاتحه موضوع (ضحكنا وياك )وقاعده ااضحك على مواقف الاعضاء من جديد هع ..
استغفر الله عاد اليوم وفاه ماادري وش طيحه في ايدي هالموضوع 
*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آع‘ـترف آن وح‘ـشني المنتدى ـآ ,,

----------


## همسة ألم

آعتررف إني لما اقر كتاباتي

يحزني وبنفس الوقت آرتاح 

مدري كيف

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*أعترف اني بحاجة الى حضن يحويني  ،،*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آع‘ـترف آن الـآخ‘ـتبآرآت ج‘ـآيبه ليي الهًــم ,,
مح‘ـتآج‘ـه دع‘ـوآتكم ,,

----------


## ليلاس

*أعترف أن التوتر بدأ و لـــم ينتهي ..*

----------


## همسة ألم

بالتوفيق فرآش الفآطمي


وآعترف آنا جايني إحباط
وتوتر وخوف كله من سبب الاختباراااات 
دعوااااتكم

----------

الفراش الفاطمي (01-17-2011)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
اعترف اني جالسه على ااعصابي  ..ومتوتره حديييي 
اكرهـ ما عليي احد يقول ليي نص موضوع ويمشي!! 
 افففففففففف
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

اعترف اني لازلت اجهل السبب 

واعترف أني مالي خلق اسمع ولا صوت جنبي. 
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

اعترف ان حلقي اليوم مو راضي يتسكر ..ابتسامه عريضه  من كثر المدح اليوم خخخخخ 
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اعترف اني في اليومين اللي راحو كنت مرتاحه قلباً وقالباً*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اعترف ..أن المطر اليوم يهيج عليي ][الذكرى ][*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اعترف أن جلست متروعهـ  على صوت الرعد والمطــر خخخ
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اعترف أن الغلا شذاوي ليها وحشه كبيرهـ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ااعترف ااني ضحكت من قلب >هم يضحك هع 

من 140 الى 30  خخخ خوش مسخره 
*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آع‘ـترف آني خ‘ـآيفه من النتيج‘ـه بككره ,,
ربي يصصبرني ,,

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*اعترف اني زهقانة في الانفلونزا موقتها ابد
وفرحانه للفروشة وطفلة تحت المطر نتايج حلوة*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اعترف أن الليله هواء وغباااار  وكل ما سمعت ااصوات برى  المشاي اافكر ااحد يمشي خخخ*

----------


## قطرة عطاء

اعترف بأن اتخاذ القرارات الصعبة مسؤولية كبيرة فأنا محتار لا أعرف إلا أن أقول " يا رب "

----------


## رنيم الحب

أعترفُ بأنني أتمنى أن تُحل المشكلآت الصعبة وأن يكون القرآآر سهـــــــلآ ويسيرآآ

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
اعترف أن فيني جنون مو طبيعي الليله
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
اعتررف اني متغبنه حديييي وفيني ...

*

----------


## رنيم الحب

*أعترف أني ولأول مرة أرى الحقيقة أمام عيني .. وصُدمتُ بها لأبعد حد* 
*ولوكآنت مستورة لكآن أفضل من معرفتها وتجـآهلها .. ~*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آع‘ـترف آني مسستـآنسسه بنتيج‘ـتي وهديتي ,,  :embarrest:

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ااعترف أن اليوم حلوووو مرهــ..ربي لا يفرقنا 
*

----------


## شجون العباس

أعتــــــــرف أن خااااطري أطمن ع أخووي

مووضوع راائع 

يعطيكم الف عافيه

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

اعترف ااني االيوم استانست وايد وآآآآآيد

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اعترف ااني بموووووووو ت من الضحك ... وهـ بطني هع هع*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اعترف اني اادحنت من الضحك على الا  نايمه  جنبي ماشفتها الا تقول(متاكده  أن امـــــ   الابله مصريه )  !!!! وهي بعز   نومها* 

*سالتها اي ابله هههههههههه الا هي تقول سكتي  ههههههههههه

الله يعدينا شر هالضحك الليله من شي لشي خخخخ*

----------


## شجون العباس

أعترق مستاااااااااانسه اليوم أني

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ااعترف ااني فيني الضحكه على بعض الناس الا عدلو نومهم..صحيح ااذا قالو عين لجل عين تكرم... هع هوع هيع 
*

----------


## همسة ألم

*آعترف اني مااحب اشعر بالشعوووور هذا*

----------


## همسة ألم

اعترف اني توني اخيرا عرفت كيف اشوف من شكرني
 :embarrest: 

شكرا لكم وان كانت متاخره 

المعذره  :embarrest:

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آع‘ـترف آني مسستـآنسسه بآلـآهتمـآم الزآيد ,,  :embarrest:

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

اعترف ااني الليله رحت الى دموعه يتيمه *

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

اعترف ااني من شوي بردانه والحين حرانه 
*

----------


## همسة ألم

اعترف انه ماابي يجي يوم السسسسسسبت

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آع‘ـترف آني آبغ‘ـىـآ يوم السسبت بسسرع‘ـه ,,  :toung:

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ااعترف اان الليله مافيه حمااااااس زي كل يوم 
*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آع‘ـترف آني كنت ع‘ـلىـآ آع‘ـصصـآبي آلح‘ـمدلله مرت ع‘ـلىـآ خ‘ـيير ,,  :embarrest:

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

اعترف أن لازم اانام بدري لانو بكره بطلع الظهر ,,بس المشكله  مافيني نوم 
*

----------


## همسة ألم

*آعترف .. الحمد الله ضحكت من بعد ضيقه صابتني 
احبش خيوه واحب عباطتش*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
اعترف أن صار لي ساعه ونص اانام مو قادرهـ ’’!
كل الافكار والذكريات الا مو حلوهـ زايرتني الليله  
*

----------


## لمعة

أعترف ........أني مليت من أسم لمعة  !

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ااعترف,,,
 أن من لم نقدر على وصلهم بحياتنا فقد زرناهم بااحلامنا 

*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آع‘ـترف آنه يفز قلبي ع‘ـلىـآ ططـآريهم ,,  :embarrest:

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اعترف أني بقدم على خطوهـ خطيره !*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اعترف اني احبهم كلهم 
والله يوفقهم

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 
اعترف أني قمت بمجهود كبير الليله واحس ااني تعبانه ..لكن مرتاحه من الداخل والحمدلله   


*

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 
اعترف ااني ااكتشفت شي والله مصدومه منه ’’صج الدنيا ماليه امان !
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اعترف ان ما ادري وش فيي
ابي اروح الشاليه ابي اطلع البر 
ابي اركب مرجحانه وارمي همومي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اعترف بإني انتظر شيء مهم واتمناه يصير بخير*

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 
اعترف ااني توني راجعه من المستشفى ..وضحكتني الدكتوره تقولي ااجل غايبه اليوم عن المدرسه ههههههههه >تخيل بعدي في المدرسه تحفه 
*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آع‘ـترف آني مسستـآنسه بـآلششهـآده وصصورتهـآ ملييون آلف صصوره < متح‘ـمسسسه   :nosweat:  ,,

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
اعترف ااني اانهلكت من السهر بقوم اانام 
*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آع‘ـترف آني متلخ‘ـبطه بقووه ,,

----------


## شجون العباس

أعترف اني مصدومه بقوهـ

ماااااعرف شوو اتصرف

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ااعترف اان مزاجي ضرب مره وحده !ماادري وش فيني توني بس كنت مستانسه !
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اعترف ان التعب هالكني اليوم*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

اعترف اني لغيت ....واحاول انسى ذكره حلوه كانت بحياتي ..~!

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اعترف اني لحد اليووم كلي تعب وآلم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

::* 
اعترف ان الليله عيد ميلادي 18\3

كل عام واني بخير خخخ 

*

----------


## قطرة عطاء

اعترف بإني قررت ان ابارك لوردة محمدية عيد ميلادها واسأل الله لها حياة خيرة

----------

ورده محمديه (02-21-2011)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
اعترف أني مرتاحهـ ومستبشره خير ...~
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اعترف توني ادري عن عيد ميلاد ورده* 
*يلا نقولكِ غناتي كل عام وانتِ بخير*

----------

ورده محمديه (02-22-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اعترف ان الآمل نبض فيني من جديد* 




 :embarrest:

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آع‘ـترف آني من زمـآن مـآدخ‘ـلت ,,
ع‘ـششـآن كذـآ توني آدري ع‘ـن ع‘ـيد ميلـآد وردوه ,,
كل ع‘ـآم وهي بـآلف خ‘ـيير يـآرب ,,
سنه سع‘ـيده آن ششـآء الله ,,

----------

ورده محمديه (02-24-2011)

----------


## همسة ألم

كل عاااااااااااام وانتِ بخير ورده 
والعمر كله يااااااااارب
سعدت لعيدكـ

----------

ورده محمديه (02-24-2011)

----------


## حزن العمر

اعترف اني كنت مشــــــتاقة أكتب اليوم
بس بعد فترة انقطاع لقيت القلم عجز يكتب
اي حرف ،،

تحيتي

----------


## همسة ألم

اعترف ابي اعرف ليش دايم ضحكتي في نهايتها دمعه ..؟!

----------


## ورده محمديه

*


اعترف ااني ااقدم شكر خاص لكل من قدم لي تهنئه بعيد ميلادي... 
(أخوي قطرة عطاء -وحبيبات قلبي >> شذى الزهراء -  الفراش الفاطمي - همسة الم -وما اانسى الغاليه دمعة على السطور- ودمعه طفله يتيمه   وكل صديقاتي )

واعترف أن كلكم ااخجلتوني ,,وفيك الخير ماقصرتو 

*

----------

الفراش الفاطمي (02-26-2011)

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أعترف !

اني اخر وحدة أفول لـ وردة  

كل عآم وإنتِ بخييييييييييييييييير :embarrest:

----------

ورده محمديه (02-24-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اعترف اني آحبه  ^ ^*

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 
اعترف أن ااخوي جالس يسولف لنا عن قصص جن وفيه نفرهـ جبانهـ معانا ..ماني قادره عليهم من الضحك! هع هع هع 
*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أعترف ! 


اني واثقة ! :p

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 
أعترف أني باغيب عن المنتدى كم يوم لاني باروح المدينه...
*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آع‘ـترف آن الموقف الـآ صصـآر اليوم يضضح‘ـك   :embarrest:  ,,

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
اعترف اان امس هالوقت بالضبط بالساعه والدقيقه والثانيه  تونا واصلين من المدينه هع  
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

اعترف ااني الليله سمعت خبرين حلوووين مرهـ 
صديقاتي ثنتينهم اانخطبوو  
الله يوفقهم ويتمم ليهم على خير يارب 
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

* اعترف اني مبسوطة شويآت  ^ ^*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
اعترف ااني حلمت حلم جميل ...الظاهر من كثر ما ااتمنى الشي تحقق ليي بالحلم خخخخخ 
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اعترف اني توني جالسسه من النومـ*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اعترف ااني اامي تقولي شيييه  استجنيتي تضحكي لحالش* 
*...كله من  سوالف المخطوبين الله يغربلهم*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

*أعترف* 
*شوقي لمصآفحة أروآحكم لا يُدركه عقل* 
*أشتقت لكم جداً*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
لقاء +حوار  +نقاش حاد +خلاف  +دموع  +ملاطفه +ضحكات قهر +مجارهـ  +امتصاص غصب

 =و لازالت الحرب قائمه بدون ااي نتائج 
*

----------


## شوق الغوالي

*اعترف بأني اشتاق لهم بقوى*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اعترف ان اهل البحرين في قلوبنا 
الله يفرج همهم

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

* أعترف 
الوضع في البحرين جداً جداً مؤلم ومفجع للقلوب 
الله يكون بعونهم 
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*اعترف انهم راح يندمو ....*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
اعترف ااني هلكانه نعسانه تعبانه صار لي يومين مواصله ومصدعه حدي ...يكفي خلاص باقوم اانام لي كم ساعه
*

----------


## التوبي

*الاعتراف كل يوم فيه اختلاف

يوم  يروق لي أجلس أخربش

يوم أفضل الانصراف

لكن الأغلب يكون ما فيه خلاف

فقد حدر من الانجراف

*

----------


## روح الحزن

اعترف اني كنت اظن ان علينا اختبار رياضيات :pissedoff:  وطلعت  روحي على ما خلصت :boo!:  بعدين طلع ما علينا شي :TTTT:

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
اعترف ااني مرتاحه نفسياً ...  *

----------


## قطرة عطاء

اعترف انني واثناء كتابة هذه السطور وصلني مسج يقول
 " ما قدر على الثوار حط حرته في الدوار " 
اثلج صدري هذا المسج وقبلها صرخات التكبير فوق اسطح المنازل رافضة الخنوع أو الاستسلام 
اعترف ان وقفات الشرفاء لا تقدر بثمن ولا يمكن تعويضهاا

----------

عفاف الهدى (03-20-2011)

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*اعترف اني سويت مقلب في اخوي الليله*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اعترف اني مرتآآحه من الوضع  ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

اعترف اانكم ااحلى ثنين بحياتي ...ربي لا يحرمني منكم 
*

----------


## عنيده

آعتــرف آنكــم وحشششتوني ..

----------

همسة ألم (03-20-2011), 

ورده محمديه (03-20-2011), 

عفاف الهدى (03-20-2011)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
اعترف اان عنيده اافتقدتك بالقوووووه ولك وحشه كبيره 
طمنينا عنكم حبابهـ وعن ااخباراهلك في  البحرين !..
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
اعترف ااني بقوم اانام ..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اعترف ان قلوبنا كلنا كبار وصغار مع البحرين
عيال عمي يقولوا الأرقام مراقبة 
نطمن عليهم من بعيد لبعيد
الله يحفظ الجميع
 :closedeyes:

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ااعترف ااني توني جالسه من النوم ونفسيتي زفته ماادري ليش !
*

----------


## همسة ألم

اعترف آن اخوووي قلبه كبيييييييييييييييييييييير وطيب 
واعترف آني عندي شي ماااحد في العالم يمتك مثله << غير اخواني 

الله يحفظك مااماتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اعترف اني احبكم كلكم

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اعترف ان نفسي اقول لأمي كل عام وانتي بخير* 
*وآتمناهآ تكون معآي ..*

----------


## عنيده

آعتــرف آنكــم مــآ قصرتــون فــي الســؤآل  :cool:

----------


## همسة ألم

اعترف آن آسناني تآلمني 

:(

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اعترف ان الفلونزا هالكتني

----------


## شجون العباس

*سلامتك خيه عفاف* 
*أعترف اني أشعر بالوحده والانكسار* 
*رغم زحمة الناس من حوولي*

----------

عفاف الهدى (04-02-2011)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
اعترف أن قلبي معورني على الا قاعد يصير في البحرين 
الله ينصرهم يارب ...
*

----------


## ليلاس

*أعترف أنني انتظرت ؛؛*

*هذآ اليــــــوم ؛؛*

*على أحر من الجمر ؛؛*

----------


## عنيده

آعـتــرف آن منـتدى الجآمعهـ اليــوم صكوهـ وزآرهـ الآعــلآم ..

----------


## عنيده

آعتــرف آن سمــآء البحريــن حلقــت بالبــلونــآت التــي تعبر بكــل سمليهـ .. 
وستبقــى ثورتنــآ سلميهـ سلميــهـ ..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
فيني ضيقه وكتمه 
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
اعترف اانه بالضبط نفس طريقة تفكيري 
*

----------


## روح الحزن

اععترف اني اتمنى امنيه سخيفه شوي بس اذا تحققت وناسه
اتمنى ان بكره(الأحد)مطر غزييييييييييير :wacko:  عشان ما في دوام
ويوم الإثنين  ضباااااب قوي حيل :cool:  عشان ما في دوام
ويوم الثلاثاء كسوف ما ادري خسوف يصير حق الشمس من الصبح وتصير الدنيا كانها ليل  :weird: عشان ما في دوام
ويوم الأربعاء زلزال  :huh:  عشان ما في دوام

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

اعترف اني لا اقوى بعدهم ... :sad2:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اعترف ان مستانسة لزيارتهن اياي
والله مبسوووطه كتير

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ااعترف ااني قريت كلاام الصبح والحين جيت اادور عليه ما شفته!
وين رااااح ؟!
معقوله نحدف!!!!
*

----------


## همسة ألم

اعترف آني مشتاقه لكربلاء والنجف وللرضا ولزينب .....

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
اعترف اان العتب هالكني ..بقوم اانام ابررك ليي !
*

----------


## همسة ألم

آعترف آن الدنيا غريبه
لحضات تفرحني ولحضات تهلكني 
لكل لحظه آشكرك ياآرحم الراحمين
فلفرحي حكمه ولآلمي حكمه آخرى 
سبحآنك ربي ...

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اعترف اني مبسوطه بكل الرسايل والتهاني 
وعقبال الجميع :embarrest:

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

ااعترف اان صار ليي فتره ماتجي عشر ونص الا نمت والليله سهرانه ...رغم اان وقتي او ووضعي ما يسمح بالسهر!
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اعترف آني متضآيقه من اللي صآر ..*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

*اعترف ان رديت بالخطأ ... 
*

----------


## رنيم الحب

*أعترف بأنني أشتقتُ إليكم يا أعضآآء المنتدى*

----------

عفاف الهدى (04-19-2011)

----------


## قطرة عطاء

أعترف بإننا سعداء بعودتكم " رنيم الحب " مفرجة همومكم ان شاء الله

----------


## روح الحزن

باعـتـــــــــرفـــ إنو اليــــوم  زهــأ كتــــير مـــن الزهــأ كـــمان صرتــــــ عمــ بحكيــــ لـــبناني :huh: 
ونســــــــيت اصــــــلا شــــو لهــــجتي :weird:

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*أعترف اني في حالة ضعف* 


 :sad2:

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*اعترف اني مالي خلق اكلم احد الليله وحتى الجوال مقفل*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ااعترف ااني اانتهيت من السهر ..حان وقت النوم
احلام سعيده ليي هع*

----------


## روعة الدنيا

اعترف انو ضايق خلقي وحشني المنتدى 

اعترف انو مقصره كثير

----------

عفاف الهدى (04-19-2011)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ااعترف اان الحياه يبغى ليها صبر طوييييييل ..بنصبر وبنشوف نهاية صبرنا*

----------


## قطرة عطاء

اعترف بأن الصبر مر لا علقم لا يمكن شي آخر ما اعرف لفظه

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*اعترف اني قهرت ناااس مو بالقصد ...*

----------


## أموله

*اعترف اني بردانه عدل وتوي مطفيه التكييف*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*اعترف ان الأعتراف بالحق فضيلة 
خخخخ
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اعترف اان رايقه حدي ومتأمله خير*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اعترف اانه جايني فضول اعرف وين مكان النقل*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*أعترف لآزال قلبي يزداد حباً لك ~*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

*اعترف ان نبض قلبي ينبض بحبك ...*

----------


## التوبي

*أعترف أن لك مكانه في نفسي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اعترف ااني فرحت ليهم من قلب وبنفس الوقت مضايقه ان المسافات بينا راح تبتعد اكثر واكثر*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*أعترف اني انتظر رد بعض الناس تأخروا كثير* 

*واني ابغى افرح لهم ...*

----------

ورده محمديه (04-19-2011)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اعترف اني رديت بنفس اليوم لكن بطريقه غير مباشره ..وفي مكان اخر*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اعترف ان ما كنت على بعضي حزتها

----------


## همسة ألم

آعترف انها تغيرت مهما قلت لا

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اعترف اان ربي حقق امنيتي الا كنت ااتمناها من 6 شهور ..*
*الف الحمدلله رب العالمين ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اعترف اان ردت فعلي كانت 100 %...>تسوي نفسها تعرف تكابر*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اعترف ان ...................

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اعترف ان حياتي من دونك سلطه خخخخ*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اعترف..اني نومتي البارحه من صلاة المغرب الى وحده وللحين مقاومه رغم اني دايخه* 
*بس المشكله طار النوم ~كل الا بيصير بغصب حالي على النوم* 
*تمسووون على خير :)*

----------


## ليلاس

أعترف ؛؛ ودي أصصصيح ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اعترف اني عشت يومين ونآآسه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اعترف اني ماادري وش فيني النوم مجافيني!*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*اعترف أغبى امرأة تستطيع أن تخدع أذكى رجل ....*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد’’*
*اعترف أن هذا اليوم هو نفسه اليوم الا كنت انتظره من شهر ..*
*نسأل من الله التوفيق*

----------


## شهد الأحزان

*اعتــــــــــــــــــر ف ان  اطيبه  في  هالزمان غباء* 
*وخصوصاً بين الناس الى ماعندهم  ضمير*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اعترف ان توني ماكلة ربيان جي توز

----------


## التوبي

*أعـترف أني جالس على النت و أنا نعسان كلش*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اعترف اني مضايقه حدي ..*
*واعترف كل شي صار عكس المتوقع!*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*اعترف ان الي صار مو حليوووو*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اعترف بإني آحتاج قسط من الراحه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اعترف اني ضايعه مشتته

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اعترف ااني متفرغه ححدي الناس مستعجله وواني جالسه على النت*

----------


## همسة ألم

آعترف آني متكسسسره

----------


## التوبي

*أعترف أن الصفحة الأدبية التي إضافتني

على الفيس خطفتي عن أنشطتي الأخرى
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اعترف أن خاطري اطلع اليوم بعد*

----------


## روح الحزن

اعترف ان اليوم انقهرت  :weird: حييييييل :wacko:  (((((قطوتي ماتت :sad2: ))))

----------


## همسة ألم

الله يرحمها ^^^^^




آعترف اني جاااااني فضول اشوف موضووع الحذر الحذر
اف قهر ههههه

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اعترف اني خلصت تقيم الفائزين ..وانتظر الحين المتسابقين الجدد*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اعترف ان ااخر خيط من خيوط الامل اانقطع اليوم ...ربي يكون بالعون*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

*أعترف ...*
*وحشتوني كثير يا آل شبكة النآصرة *

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اعترف يومي سيئ جدا !!*

----------


## التوبي

*أعترف إني بيّضت الوجه والأجر على الله*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اعترف أن خاطري اكل من  البركه الا يطبخوها  بعض الناس..*

*اسألكم الدعاء جميعا بحق الزهراء وضلعها المكسور*

----------


## همسة ألم

آعرف آمنيات حتى الششبكه مشتاقه لك 

واعترف ** حسبي الله على الظالم

----------

امنيات مجروحه (05-08-2011)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اعترف اني اكتشفت اكتشاف خطييييير  حدهـ   يخص ناس من المنتدى ياعلي ماني قادره ااصدق عيوني!!!!!*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

*أعترف ...
توني رآجعه من الكورنيش مع أبني الغالي ومرينا لجنة الحلويات قضينا .. ^^
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*اعترف ناس غاليه على قلبي كذبتني واني وربي ماقلت غير الصج لهم 

الله يسامحهم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اعترف ان يومي مثل اامسي ووامسي مثل يومي*

----------


## همسة ألم

اعترف آن راسي يألمني ومو راضي يوقف

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اعترف اني ضايعه تايهه* 
*احس بالضيق والوحده ..وخاطري اصيح* 
*احس الا صار البارحه بعده مأثر فيي* 
*اعترف اني ودي افضفض واطلع كل الا بقلبي بس ما احب اشكي الى احد*
*فقلت ما لي غير الاعترافات اهلوس فيها شوي هالفجريه !*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اعترف أن ليلتي كئيبه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اعترف ان الليله صار لي موقف محرج حده مع حرمه جايه بيتنا*

----------


## همسة ألم

آعترف آني ........ 
وآنا حقاً آسفهـ

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اعترف اني خايفه من .......)))الله يامن خوفي بجاه ام البنين*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*أعترف اني مُحمله بالتعب  ..*

----------


## همسة ألم

آعترف آن بكره عندي آختبار نهائي في المعمل 
دعواااااااااااتكم لي بالتوفيق والتسهيل ...

----------


## hassan1411

اعترف اني كاني مسوي شي و ندمان عليه

----------


## ليلاس

*أعترف ..~*

*يآ ليت أقدر أعرررف بـ إيشش تفكر ..!!!!!!!*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اعترف ااني..على قولتهم لو طالبه الجنه ما وجدتها 


بصراحه الليله حدث شي مو متوقع ابدا ابدا 

يمكن فرحني شوي بس بنفس الوقت ما حسيت ااني عطيت الموضوع داك  الاهتمام

يلا اللهم ااجعله خيرر*

----------


## الكليم

*اعترف اني وحيدة*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اعترف..اني في تحركات غريبه في الفيس احس كان فيه احد يدخل من حسابي!!*

----------


## عنيده

آعـتـرف آن آخـوي وحشششنـي ..

اللهـ يفـرج عنـهـ يـآ رب ..

----------


## روح الحزن

اعترف اني ضيعت اختبارين :bigsmile:  و مو هامتني السالفة :weird:

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اعترف ان عنيده وحشتني ..*
*واعترف ان  قلبنا معاكم يا اهل البحرين ونسأل عن اخباركم ودائما نندعي ليكم بالفرج*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اعترف اني مرتآحه من أمس الى اليوم  ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اعترف ان اوضاعي متوتره حدها*

----------


## همسة ألم

اعترف اني نحيسه مفروض اسوي ذاك الششي ولا سويته

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اعترف ان ليلتي كانت مميزه ااكثر من المعتاد !!...وتميزت بها الجروح ااكثر فـ ااكثر*

----------


## التوبي

*أعترف أني شبه تايـــــه*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

اعترف ان الحياة باتت افضل
والنفسية في طريقها للراحة

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اعترف ان يومي ولاشي بدونهم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*قسم قسسسسم قسسسسسسسم ااني توني ااكتشف نفسي خطيره في المقالب 
ااذا ما جننتها الليله ما ااكون وردوه ههههههههههه*

----------


## روح الحزن

اعترف اني شوي واموووووت من الوناسة :bigsmile:  
واخيرا عدلت الوايرلس في الجهاز(الحمد لله) :amuse: 
ويييي لو تدرو كم مرة فرمت الجهاز عشان ارجعه
والحمد لله بخطوة بسيطة رجعته ايه لاعت جبدي من هالكلمة:
حصول على عنوان الشبكة :pissedoff:  :seriousbusiness:  :sick:

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اعترف اني ننعسانه وهلكانه*
* +*
* اللاب بيطفي و تحويلته خربانه* 
*=*
*وفوق هذا كله ااقاوم ووشكلي بقوم اادور ليي غيرها*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اعترف ان  الليله قريت خبر فرحنيييييييييي ..وحزنيي بنفس الوقت* 
*وبيخليني متوتره واحاتي  طول بكره ..*

*ما ورى تنتهي هالسنتين ..يااااااااااااااربي تختمها لهم على خير*

----------


## أموله

**
*اعترفَ اني مفهيه وابيً اذإكرِ .. !*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اعترف........... مليت سهرانه لحالي<مافيه ااكشنات خخخ*

----------


## التوبي

*أعترف إني مقصّر في حق

الشبكة ولكــــ ن مــ و بيدي
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*

اعترف اني مبسسوطه بالشيء اللي سويته 


^ــ^*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اعترف..اني عفر كنت مخدوعه طول هالفتره والا ماكان عندي نظر!!!!!
من بعد ما خبيتهم تحت جفوني  وحطيتهم تاج فوق راسي اليوم طاحو من عيني بشكل فضيع 

ما تمنيت يجي اليوم الا تهتز صورتهم بنظري بس خساره خابت الظنون 

*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*زعلانه من نااااااااااااااااااااااس عزيزين على قلبي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اعترف ان صدري صار له كم يوم تجيني فيه نغزات غربيه ماادري وشفيه عفر!*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اعترف اني احبهم

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اعترف اني محتاره وش ارد على الرساله..فـ  كلمة  شكرا لا تفي بحقهم ويعجز لساني عن الامتنان لهم*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*أعترف اني بشششوق الى زيارة الحوراء زينب عليهآ السلام*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اعترف اني تعبانه شوي من الصيام

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اعترف اني مرتاحه اليوم واييييد ...الله يدومها عليي يارب*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اعترف اني ..............خليها على الله

----------


## أموله

أعترف اني‘ اكـره احدهم !

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*

اعترف توي وآصله اليوم من العمرة الرجبيه

ربي يتقبل منآ صالح الاعمآل*

----------


## همسة ألم

*عآرفه آنها متآخره*
بس ... تقبل الله ...


آعترف آني حاولت محاوله فااااااااااااااشله في الطبخ
واني مره مره محبططططه**

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*اعترف اني بقدم على خطوه صعبه .. والله المعين*

----------


## hassan1411

_


او مرة احس اني باصيح ما احب لحظات الوداع_

----------


## أموله

: ( اعتـرف انيْ هذي اول مرهَ زعلتها ~

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اعترف اني امس الفجر وصلت من سوريا بالسلاامه ..
 اعترف اني ما شبعت من تلك البقعه الطاهره
 اعترف اني ودي اغمض عيوني وافتحها واشوف نفسي جنب الضريح من جديد
واعترف اني حنيت الى مكاني المحبوب  هناك وحنيت الى خلوتي فيه وحنيت الى كتاب الزياره والدعاء 
نسأل من الله العوده والوصول ..

**
<<~~ محمله اليوم بالاعترافات* *
اعترف كمان اني بداخلي شوق كبير ليكم جميع بدون تحديد وعدد* :in_love: *  [وحشتوني]* :rose:

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
أعترف بإشتيآقي الى والديَ كم كُنت آتمنى ان يكونآ معي في هذه الآيام 

أعترف اني مُحملة بششوق الى تلك الآيام 

أعترف اني أحبه كثيراً 

*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اعترف انه كل ما قرب الموعد زاد خوفي وقلقي ومحاتاتي ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اعترف اليوم عقد اغلى ناسي 11\9\1432
الله يبارك ليهم وعساها عشره دايمه*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
اعترف اني   .. (ربي يتمم لي بخير ..

دعوآتكم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اعترف ان اليوم اخر ايام شهر رمضان المبارك ..اعادنا الله وياكم عليه 
وكل عام والجميع بالف خير*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

؛ .
*.*
*كل عام وأنتم بخير وأتم صحة أعزآئي 
...
أعترف ..
إن اليوم الجمعة << لا يا شيخه ^^)
أعترف ..
مشتآقه لكم كثير*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اعترف اني من استلمت البارسود من ساعتين واني للحين ما خلصت من تصفحي الدقيق لحسابهم :$
وشكلها السهره لظهر 
>صحيح احنا البنات ما نتآآمن على شي خخخ*  :peach:

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
أعترف زآد شووقي لذآك اليووم* 
*
ربي آجعله مُحمل بالسعآده*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*اعترف اني مستانسه احباب قلبي كلهم رجعو من السفر اليوم

الله يرد كل غريب الى وطنه

واعترف بنتظار وصول احباب قلبي بسلامه الرياض*

----------


## hassan1411

اعترف اني اشتقت للمنتدى

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*اعترف كلفت بمهمه صعبه على قلبي والمطلوب مني التنفيد*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اعترف اني مستانسه حدي حدي حدي اليوم 
ربي لا تحرمني من اغلى ماعندي 
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اعترف اني..... احس نفسي مستانسه  وطول اليوم اتبسم على الهواء..! بدون سبب خخخ ..عفر احيانا الروتين والزهق  تضرب فيوزاتهم بشكل عكسي !*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اعترف اني احبكم وايد

----------


## كلِمَة

*اعترف

هذي اولزيارة لي  للاعترافات


*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اعترف بشوقي ليكم

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
أعترف أن مساءي مُختلف  ..*

----------


## كلِمَة

*اعترف
ان الفراغ الذي اشعر به
لاعلاقة له بالفوضة التي من حولي


*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*أعترف 

بجهلي للحياة*

----------


## كلِمَة

*اعترف  ان اليوم عيد ميلاد اختي

كل عام وهي بخير
والجميع بخير

*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

*؛ .
.
أعترف ..

أنيّ مستغربه من الركود اللي حآصل في المنتدى !!!!!

.


/

*

----------


## عنيده

آعترف آنكم وحشووتي وآجدآت ..

----------


## لمعة

اعترف ان المطريتساقط حالياً عندنا 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 


اللهم أغفرلي ولوالدي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*اعترف ناسات وااااايد في المنتدى لهم وحشه ...*

----------


## لمعة

أعترف أني قاعدة اتناول وجبة العشاء 

ههههههههه والله عن جد أكتب بيد والثانيه آكل بيها

----------


## لمعة

أعترف أن المنتدى بكل مافيه حـــــــــــــــــــــــلو 

لكن ماحد زعلني وطفشني الا العضوة اللي أسمها فـــــــــــــــــــــرح !!

----------


## سني

اعترف أني مشتت ومتوتر :(

----------


## مولاتي يازهراء

اعترف أن المنتدى ثلج مو زي قبل ..

----------


## مولاتي يازهراء

اعترف أبغى أروح مكة واعتمر ....

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اعترف بأني اشتقت لهذا الصرح ولإخوة و اخوات اجبهم قلبي كثيرا

----------


## مولاتي يازهراء

اعترف اني مقهورة من اقرب الناس ومظلومة

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

؛ .
أعترف ..

كُنا هُنا يوماً ما .. وكآنت هُنآك حيآة رآئعة ب توآجد الجميع ..!!!
كم أشتقت لهم !

----------

شبكة الناصرة (02-15-2014)

----------


## أموله

*اعترف وحشني المنتدى ورجعت اسير عليه .. 

**عساكم بخير دائما*

----------


## اااااه ياقلبي

اعترف اني ماكنت ادري اني في مسجل في هذا المنتدى الا اليوم

برساله من ادارة المنتدى   :pride:

----------


## روح الحزن

أعترف باني اشقت لتفاعل المنتدى ايام زمااااان

وأعترف اني طفشت من الدنيا

----------


## روح الحزن

اعترف اني ماراح ادخل المنتدى الا بعد الاختبارات


...دعواتكم

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

*؛ .
.
أعترف
أشتقت كثير لأيآم زمااان والوجوه الطيبه اللي كآنت هنا ..
.
/
*

----------

شبكة الناصرة (02-15-2014)

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
أعترف !
أن مرور سنه ونيف تركتُ فيها عالم العبث بـِ الأبجديه جعلتني شبه أمُيه !!
..
أعترف !
إن  توقف فورة المنتديات في هذهِ السنوات الآخيره أدى إلى إنسداد شريان الأعتراف مما أودى الروح في مقتل !!
..
تقهقر خافت , وأنين مبحوح , وغصه لاتُبتُلع , تمزق روح , عيون لاتبكي , صرخه مستعجله , عتمه , ليل طويل ...
كُلها دلائل الأحتياج إلى بوح صادق !!
..
*

----------

امنيات مجروحه (02-13-2014), 

شبكة الناصرة (02-15-2014)

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

*؛ .
.
أعترف 
كآنت ب القلب أُمنيةٌ عذّبة ..
تُحآكي أحآسيسي ولا زآلتْ ..!!
برغم يقيني بعدم تحقيقها ..!!!
.


/
*

----------

هكذا أنا (02-17-2014)

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
أعترف !
قد يكون الصدق سيء أحياناً في علاقتنا من حيث تفاقم المشاكل بعد كُل حكاية صدق ألا أنهُ - وربك - لولا الصدق لـِ زاغ قلبي عن حِبُك قليلاً ..!!
..
أعترف !
لا أشعر بالأستقرا أبداً طالما أن الروح تضائلت في حب الأشياء من حولها , على روحي أن تحب لـِ تنمو !!
..
أعترف !!
كان توثيق معصمي بـِ قيدك مغامره , وربما أخطر مغُامره قمتُ بها في حياتي , لأنهُ من العسير منطقياً أن ترتبط بـِ شخص لاتعرفه , ..لاتعرفه ابداً !!
..
أعترف !!
تعودنا على الكذب في الواقع , وهذا يجعلنا نكذب أيضاً على الورق !!
..

*

----------

امنيات مجروحه (02-16-2014)

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
أعترف !!
أنت أجمل حماقه أرتكبتها في حياتي , ورغم وجعها الآسن إلا أنِيْ مازلت أحبها .. !!*

----------

امنيات مجروحه (02-16-2014)

----------


## هكذا أنا

* ..
أعترف !!
حين تقدم أهلك لـِ خطبتي كنتُ أبوح لـِ قلبي سراً : سأكون أغبى بنات العالم حين أوافق على هكذا زواج !!
..
أعترف !!
رغم يقيني الكامل بـِ مدى غبائي ألا أني مضيتُ فيه ولم أمنع عن نفسي الغباء ومارستهُ بإنتشاء أكثر !!
..
أعترف !!
حين أنكسر قلبي حاولت ترميمه بـِ شتى الطرق ولم أكن أعلم أن القلوب المتكسره تجرح الأيدي وتفسد الدم في الوريد مع كل محاوله ترميم !!
..
أعترف !!
تلاوتك بـِ خشوع تفسدُ طهر الحب فِيْ صلاتي !!
..
أعترف !!
العينان التي مازلت تبتهج بـِ رؤية الجمال في النساء العاهرات لا أثُق بها ..!!
..
أعترف !!
كـ تهجد عابد في صلاتهُ أريُدك أن تـِهيم في حُبي ,وحدي أنا آلهتك والبقيه أصنام لاتضرك ولاتنفعك !!
..

*

----------

امنيات مجروحه (02-16-2014)

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
أعترف !!
لأني فشلت في ان أكون أبنه ناجحه , أو أخت ناجحه , أو صديقه ناجحه , أو حبيبه ناجحه أو زوجه ناجحه ..
شح عليّ القدر في أن أكون أماً فـِ لربما أفشل أيضاً في أن أكون أماً ناجحه !!
..

*

----------

امنيات مجروحه (02-16-2014)

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

*؛ .
.
أعترف 
أنْ عقلي مليء ب / الأفكآر ..
وقلبي مليء بـــــ الآمآل التي لا تنتهي ..!!!
.

/
*

----------

هكذا أنا (02-17-2014), 

شبكة الناصرة (02-16-2014)

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

*؛ .
.

" أع ـــــــترف "

حزني كبيرٌ وعميق ..
أكبر من وصفه أو إدرآكه ..!!
.


/


*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
أعترف !
أن هنُاك من وقع كُرهاً في قلبي , ولأنهُ ماضي في حياتي ولم يمضي من قلبي تسامى ظُلماً خلف ومضة وجع مرت على حين غفله !!
..
أعترف !!
للكون وللسماء وللمطر ولـِ طفلي الذي يتكون في أحشائي ..
بأن أثمي طويل الأمد معك , وأن كان ثمة غفران فـ هبهُ لي وأنساني !!
..

*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
أعترف !
كان أصعب شيء فقدته منك ولم يمكنني أسترجاعهُ بكل الطرق : هو الثقه !!
..
أعترف !!
الحب أحجيه , وأنا أقل من أن أكون قادره على فكها !!
..
أعترف !!
أن الرجل الذي كان يلقي عصاتهُ السحريه على قلبي لـ تنفلق منهُ سبعون فرحه : لاوجود له !!
..
أعترف !!
ذنوبي تحجب بهجة اللقاء بك , فـ إن طهرتها قتلتك !!
..
أعترف !!
قلت يوماً : أنك الشيطان الذي سيهديني إلى الجنه ولكن مشيئة القدر تفرض عليّ أن أتبع الملاك الذي سيهديني إلى الجحيم وأنساك !!
..
أعترف !!
بين طعنة الخيانه منه و رعشة الهوى منك و ربيع يشرق في جوفي هنُاك رب عجزت أن أفهم حكمته في هذهِ الومضات الثلاث !!
..
أعترف !!
ربما سأقصُ على أبني حكايتك لأنك الرجل الوحيد في العالم الذي لم يكُذب يوماً وكان مفرط في صدقه معي للحد الذي خسرني بـِ هذا الصدق !!
..
أعترف !
ثقلت موازين الهوى ولم أهُدى كتاباً في يميني يعُلمني الطريق الصحيح فيه !!
..
أعترف !!
ربُما عليّ أن أغير شيئاً في داخلي , ولحد الآن لا أعلم ماهو !!
..

*

----------


## هكذا أنا

* ..**
**أعترف
أن هناك شيء في داخلي لابد أن يتغير , وربما وشكت على معرفته قليلاً , لذلك من الآن وصاعداً وجب عليّ أن لا أحزن , وأن لا أفتح ذاكرتي ليلاً كـ أم تفتح غرفة أبنها الصغير لتتأكد أنهُ نائم بسلام , وأن لا أفتت بقايي في الحب وتضحيته و وفائه وبقية الأمور الأخرى , قررت أن أعيد النظر إلى نفسي , أن أكون الشخص الذي أحب , أن أكون أنا , أن أعيش الدقيقه التي أحيا فيها من أجل شيء أحبه وأستمتع به حتى لو كان هذا الشيء في نظر الآخرين فارغ , المهم أنا أحبهُ و المهم أيضاً أن لايجلب لي الحزن ولايبكيني ,و أن لا أبعثر أي ساعه من أجل التفكير في أحدهم فـ ليحترق العالم بأسره وليحترق جميع من أحبهم , المهم أن أعيش حياتي بسعاده ترضيني وترضي الله !!!!
*

----------

